# Pics from ramada inn?



## vdubk1d (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone get any pictures of my car doin burnouts at the hotel saturday night... black mk3 jetta vr primer shaved front bumper and primer roof and flat black primer on the body in spots.. if thats not enough.. euro plate Ru 18 YET ...????


_Modified by vdubk1d at 2:30 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably won't be any. All the virgins had their cameras pointed towards the ho flashing her tah-tahs out the 2nd floor window.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

but they were nice ta-tas


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Pics from ramada inn? (vdubk1d)*

i cant believe how disrespectful some people are 
the parking lot this morning was a friggin mess you should be ashamed of yourselves 
they were nothing but nice to us at the ramada and thats how you repay them 
im ashamed to say i am part of this community after what i saw this morning 
no wonder they have a waterfest tax at the hotels


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Pics from ramada inn? (JettaGT8V80)*

youre a *****
I puked in the parkinglot, in the pool, and around the jewel of india
I posed with your plate, Ill post the pics when I get back from MTL. I had black mk4 jetta with I <3 JAILBAIT sticker and the other one.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

i felt bad for a whole minute seeing that this morning... then i remembered my room had no hot water all weekend and laughed


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkalot* »_i felt bad for a whole minute seeing that this morning... then i remembered my room had no hot water all weekend and laughed


AND we couldnt get any ice. How else were we supposed to keep our bathtub beers cold!?!?!








I did feel bad about the parking lot tho. That **** was intense


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (sparkalot)*

idk if anyone took a look, but the pool was in great shape!
if all of our ruckus really bothered them, they would of made security tougher....which they definitely did NOT. 
i had fun


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *supersoaker50* »_idk if anyone took a look, but the pool was in great shape!
if all of our ruckus really bothered them, they would of made security tougher....which they definitely did NOT. 
i had fun










security guard was cool as ****


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Fantastic when people from the store parking lot ripped down the fence to get in to the fun. lol...


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IzVW)*

i have about 300 pics from the hotel party last night. ill get them up ASAP. and the security guy was awesome. 
WF15=EPIC


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
AND we couldnt get any ice. How else were we supposed to keep our bathtub beers cold!?!?!








I did feel bad about the parking lot tho. That **** was intense

i had some yuenglings out of that tub


----------



## vdubk1d (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics from ramada inn? (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_i cant believe how disrespectful some people are 
the parking lot this morning was a friggin mess you should be ashamed of yourselves 
they were nothing but nice to us at the ramada and thats how you repay them 
im ashamed to say i am part of this community after what i saw this morning 
no wonder they have a waterfest tax at the hotels 


hey, i wasn't really being disrespectful, i pulled in the parking lot and not one person tried stopping anyone from doing any burnouts - if anything cheered them on to keep going.. i didn't litter in the lot or do anything else but do a few burnouts because everyone wanted them and just sit and talk with a few friends.. and i know for a fact that half the people that are going to say all yous are *******s for this that and the other.. prob don't remember but took part in the actions your blaming others for.. i'm not pointing a finger or saying anything to anyone specific that's just how i'm putting it after seeing not one person not trashed or cheering for the dumb **** that happened... i will agree that the people that stayed there should have had a little respect to pick up in the morning but hey.. i mean i wouldn't expect one person to go do it because i know not everyone would so what are you gonna do..
-
-
but i met alot of cool people last night i'm glad everyone digged the plate i just hope i don't see it everywhere now now that everyones seen mine.. 
-
-
for you guys that had some pictures from the hotel and remember my car and the burnouts.. if you come across any of me doing them lmk i'd like to see them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-
-
and she did have nice ta-ta's.. she did tell me she was going to smash a bottle on my head though


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

The party saturday night was unreal. Great ****ing time and our tub was understockerd


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Malant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malant* »_The party saturday night was unreal. Great ****ing time and our tub was understockerd









IB4-bnana makes an 8pm bedtime joke


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
IB4-bnana makes an 8pm bedtime joke









lmao oh **** off I needed to function at the show


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Malant)*

here's some of many I got... that altima FTW








































haha








cell pvid of some burnouts + altima blowout
http://s51.photobucket.com/alb...7.flv


_Modified by DBVeeDB at 8:08 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Also, Canadians...New respect. You guys were ****ing awesome to hang out with, my vote for WF15 MVP's goes to the Canadians.


----------



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Malant)*


----------



## vdubk1d (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_here's some of many I got... that altima FTW










moarrr


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malant* »_Also, Canadians...New respect. You guys were ****ing awesome to hang out with, my vote for WF15 MVP's goes to the Canadians.


Ontario and Quebec are cool with me








Those kids rolled HARD


----------



## vdubk1d (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

they def were.. one of the guys was talking to me for about 15 minutes trying to get my euro plate







deff cool people in my book http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubk1d)*

Got a piece of tire from that Altima in my face,but i did get a video of it















Fing crazy...


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

thanks for the pic of me! LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_
haha


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supersoaker50* »_thanks for the pic of me! LOL

Youre lookin a little worked there Nate








Ridiculous Party! i wish i was doing it again right now


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_Probably won't be any. All the virgins had their cameras pointed towards the ho flashing her tah-tahs out the 2nd floor window. 

hahaha you can thank me for the hoe. she came down with me


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *supersoaker50* »_thanks for the pic of me! LOL


haha what up man, im the kid with the bagged IY haha
i met so many awesome people lastnight, the cops/canadians were mad cool...me and couple of canadians spent about an hour swearing to people in french


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Pics from ramada inn? (vdubk1d)*

who was the guy who asked the cop to move but got told he had a better chance of 69ing his girl in midair then getting the cop to move...cause i was rolling when i heard that lol


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*

^^^you were nuts haha, ramming each other with the shopping carts


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_
hahaha you can thank me for the hoe. she came down with me

burton hoe ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bork)*

absoluturk- dude, awesome time, thanks for lettin me hit those switches.
yes, those shopping carts were epic, im gonna pull a thread for ramada, everyone jump in!


----------



## mdobsi (Sep 5, 2008)

Police Burnout.. nuff said.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*

nate awesome picture. hey nate you didnt pass out at 10 am saturday night.
whos saying now that they are staying at this hotel again. im going to be there for sure.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Malant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malant* »_Also, Canadians...New respect. You guys were ****ing awesome to hang out with, my vote for WF15 MVP's goes to the Canadians.

Bagged imola and Altima were all 401 baby... RI ftmfw!!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
AND we couldnt get any ice. How else were we supposed to keep our bathtub beers cold!?!?!



Tities. Thanks for showing the love and sharing the bathtub wealth with me bro, much appreciated. You guys are intense, in a good way. Good times for sure bro


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
Tities. Thanks for showing the love and sharing the bathtub wealth with me bro, much appreciated. You guys are intense, in a good way. Good times for sure bro































nice meeting ya man


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

I was also hard core pimpin that heard of girls


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (ScottieDubber)*

even tho i live 20min away from englishtown, next year im deff getting a room at the ramada!


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bork)*

we might be getting rooms at ramada asap, i feel it might sell out....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_even tho i live 20min away from englishtown, next year im deff getting a room at the ramada!

x2


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*

Ramada = Canadian Embassy


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

id like to take this time to apologize to canada. I always thought you were bad people, because of an episode of south park. 
If you #1 ate some of my chips or #2 drank a beer out of a rolling trash can, that was my apologies.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_id like to take this time to apologize to canada. I always thought you were bad people, because of an episode of south park. 
If you #1 ate some of my chips or #2 drank a beer out of a rolling trash can, that was my apologies. 

i heard somebody pissed in that trash can


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i heard somebody pissed in that trash can










lolol if you walked infront of our hotel room sunday morning after 7am you walked right over said contents


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BMPolska)*

im booking my room tomorrow morning.


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

I was swaering with you at people in french I had a red hoodie lol


----------



## mk3love (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mdubcajka12)*

i have a few videos of the burnouts from saturday night. I will try and get them up ASAP. Everyone was so chill, first time stayin the weekend for WF, i think i made the right choice. The Canadians were crazy as ****. And the kid walkin around with the dirty garbage can with his crazy ass drink, and the attempted to sleep on my ironing board in the hallway and broke it. WF15 FTW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3love* »_i have a few videos of the burnouts from saturday night. I will try and get them up ASAP. Everyone was so chill, first time stayin the weekend for WF, i think i made the right choice. The Canadians were crazy as ****. And the kid walkin around with the dirty garbage can with his crazy ass drink, and the attempted to sleep on my ironing board in the hallway and broke it. WF15 FTW










bnananananananananana!


----------



## bryanVW (Feb 14, 2008)

oh jeez boys. it was awesome and great to meet so many of the US boys


----------



## vdubk1d (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_even tho i live 20min away from englishtown, next year im deff getting a room at the ramada!

i live 5 minutes away and im going to have to make that a x3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Guys i was filming for the Orangeball Rally.
Join our facebook fan page to keep up to date with everything i got footage of including:
police car burnout
the altima blowing his tire
the bitch flashing everyone
shopping cart jousting
tickets for pissing in public but not for burnouts... Read More
Chili's getting broken up at 11am, then everyone coming to our hotel & trashing it
the cop pretending to arrest people so we could take pictures
drinking jager bombs with William our security guard
http://www.facebook.com/home.p...ef=ts


----------



## Turbo_Talia (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sandro_bit)*

the ramada was quite the ****show!!
awesome weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Talia)*

From the Orangeball video


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sandro_bit)*

moar


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*









that chick is eff-in tatted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sandro_bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandro_bit* »_









will was the sh!t, best security guard ever!


----------



## Wishing For Speed (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KyleCrish)*

That security guard told me not to do this or he would call the cops and point me out...
















P.S.- Whoever stole my passenger turn signal, die, just die. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Wishing For Speed at 9:41 AM 7-20-2009_


_Modified by Wishing For Speed at 10:20 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## daveray (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wishing For Speed)*















im in like 5 of these hahaha


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (daveray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daveray* »_














im in like 5 of these hahaha

x2
i want to see more, such a fun night!


----------



## LavaA3 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great times.....vids > pics








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSBt3a3ZGnQ


----------



## Wishing For Speed (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (LavaA3)*

Hmm, Ill post a video tonight of my Mk3 Vr Jetta burnout later.


----------



## Dave.White.G60 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wishing For Speed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ill try to get more pics up later, i have about 8 more


----------



## thgsnharmy (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*

Man, the ramada looks like it was an fing blast!!! lol Next year i'm def bookin my room there!! So all u guys better be there!! And where r the pics of the chicks who were flashing and stuff!! lol If the content isn't ok for vortex, post em some where else, and let us know!! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (thgsnharmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thgsnharmy* »_Man, the ramada looks like it was an fing blast!!! lol Next year i'm def bookin my room there!! So all u guys better be there!! And where r the pics of the chicks who were flashing and stuff!! lol If the content isn't ok for vortex, post em some where else, and let us know!! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

here's some from the vids i shot for the 2009 Orangeball movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFSOMYEPCY
http://www.facebook.com/sandro...ef=ts


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sandro_bit)*

^ what an effin tease


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_^ what an effin tease

i got the good stuff but i'm only putting that on the final


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (sandro_bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandro_bit* »_
here's some from the vids i shot for the 2009 Orangeball movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFSOMYEPCY
http://www.facebook.com/sandro...ef=ts


Haha I'm the Harry Potter lookin mofo and I started that chant haha!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sandro_bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandro_bit* »_
i got the good stuff but i'm only putting that on the final









haha ill be patiently waiting


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

i heard a lot of "schwaste" comments sat night. but the best oen by far was
"schwaste my dead mother!!"" haha wtf?


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*









I'm the canadian in the green shirt that was a crazy weekend guy! See you at the H20!


----------



## Fortunate4now (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*

any pics of the "shopping cart joust?"


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

any vids of the 2.5 turbo mkiv?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (hookups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookups* »_any pics of the "shopping cart joust?"

got vids


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (sandro_bit)*

moAr pikrArs!!!
























































































































nate, you are my effin hero!
























****ing insanity.... cant wait for h2o!
















and than the pigs rolled up so yo we ducked outttt - house of pain
















but we didnt go anywhereeeee























^^^locals vs. canadians







good timesssss...

[email protected]!!11


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

@ KyleCrish 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djy_RUl02Lc
here is a video of it..the caption says its a 1.8t but i saw the car and its deff. the 2.5t. he also has the europlate 2.5Lturbo


_Modified by Golf_Gr at 5:21 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Golf_Gr)*

vdubkid, whats better then her telling you she was going to smash that bottle over your head was the fact she was looking you dead in the eyes since you're the same height.















I truely had the best time ever this past weekend... I live a half hour away and so glad I stayed friday and saturday.. 
met some great people, and had some seriously great times... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
grant, anybody want a free beer for 10 dollars ?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (ramon.)*

don't forget those bagyards you got.


----------



## LavaA3 (Sep 26, 2006)

Altima SE-R that blew out his tire...
http://s231.photobucket.com/al...7.flv


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

I puked on my vneck


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

bagyards bagyards bagyards bagyards!!
Can not wait to install my BAGYARDS BAGYARDS BAGYARDS from [email protected]


----------



## Hines555 (May 7, 2009)

that whole ramada inn thing was pretttty F*ing NUTS !!!


----------



## Hines555 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (Golf_Gr)*

sweet i found my self in one of the pics


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (ramon.)*

love all the haters in that clip of the altima burnout. haha
401 holds it down


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

ya and 401R32 almost got his ass handed to him by like 4 people. he kept walking around touching people and ****ing with people,, then he tried to drive home. real cool.


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

401R32 was a reall ***, throwing bottles around and mouthing off, me and some frenchies almost went to break his legs lol


----------



## brendan_435 (Apr 2, 2009)

To all you guys saying us canadians are awesome, thanks alot, you americans held it down pretty good too. even if your beer is still weak








Man that night was effing nuts. 
Can't wait to do it again next year.
And do all you montreal boys that we chilled with you guys were wicked cool, and props to ricky for doing the orange ball again!


_Modified by brendan_435 at 6:55 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics from ramada inn? (vdubk1d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScottieDubber* »_401R32 was a reall ***, throwing bottles around and mouthing off, me and some frenchies almost went to break his legs lol

yeah he was ****ing with my boy audi666 he took his glasses and ran. we were ready to give him a little taste of life. but he got what he deserved,, cracked a pan.
anyone remember the canadian ripping on america and quebec? he almost got his **** rocked, i was actually kinda hoping it happened. 99% of the canadians were cool except that kid and he claimed he was "ball busting". i was ready to bust his balls, literally.
and thanks to the canadians that brought us white castle at like 3 in the morning,, you drove the blue jetta and the black mkv. you guys are cool in my book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (brendan_435)*

my buddies pics


----------



## grundle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ri_vdub* »_love all the haters in that clip of the altima burnout. haha
401 holds it down 

truth haha mad fun
ramada inn > waterfest


----------



## tony1788 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ri_vdub* »_love all the haters in that clip of the altima burnout. haha
401 holds it down 


Tell me about it lol I didn't realize people were saying that sh** until I saw the video that someone posted, litterally 6 seconds after "come on ******" and "take your treads of you piece of sh**"







the whole parking lot is screaming on the top of their lungs in excitement lol. I wish I had my "I love haters" t-shirt on.


_Modified by tony1788 at 8:24 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tony1788* »_

Tell me about it lol I didn't realize people were saying that sh** until I saw the video that someone posted, litterally 6 seconds after "come on ******" and "take your racks of you piece of sh**"







the whole parking lot is screaming on the top of their lungs in excitement lol. I wish I had my "I love haters" t-shirt on.


what was the extent of your damage?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How'd you end up dealing with that tire Tony? I saw it in the pits on Sunday, but didn't know how/if it got fixed. 
Was nice cruising with/meeting you as well


----------



## Con_Dog (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys dont reserve too quickly! there wont be any room for us Canadians, and by Canadians, i mean montrealers.
It was an honor getting hammered, and forgetting everything with you boys!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

so.. i go and meet up with Lauren tonight (the girl who gave everyone the show) and informed her that she was famous here on vortex and she is pumped and cant wait for the next shows to go to so we will all be seeing much of her


----------



## tony1788 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_How'd you end up dealing with that tire Tony? I saw it in the pits on Sunday, but didn't know how/if it got fixed. 
Was nice cruising with/meeting you as well









When the radial ripped off my tire I think it spun around in my wheel well for a little bit before it flew off so it tore my wheel well lining but I just ripped that right out. I had obviously turned my traction control off before I got in line but now it won't turn back on lol, ABS and TCS light won't go off so I think I might have toasted a sensor or something.
As far as the tire goes... I still have the old one and some of the shreads that came off of it. I drove the car up onto my buddy's trailer in the back parking lot of the Ramada and then had him tow the trailer to the Sunday event. Took the rim off and carried it over to the TSW tent where they had a tire machine and tires and bought a new one/had it mounted and balanced for $110 and picked up another as well (for another $100) for the driver's side. They're no Parelli's but they got me home safely.
It was worth it in my opinion










_Modified by tony1788 at 8:35 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

con dog has her boobs on film


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tony1788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tony1788* »_
When the radial ripped off my tire I think it spun around in my wheel well for a little bit before it flew off so it tore my wheel well lining but I just ripped that right out. I had obviously turned my traction control off before I got in line but now it won't turn back on lol, ABS and TCS light won't go off so I think I might have toasted a sensor or something.
As far as the tire goes... I still have the old one and some of the shreads that came off of it. I drove the car up onto my buddy's trailer in the back parking lot of the Ramada and then had him tow the trailer to the Sunday event. Took the rim off and carried it over to the TSW tent where they had a tire machine and tires and bought a new one/had it mounted and balanced for $110 and picked up another as well (for another $100) for the driver's side. They're no Parelli's but they got me home safely.
It was worth it in my opinion









_Modified by tony1788 at 8:35 PM 7-20-2009_

H20i for you?








I hope Tyler didn't charge for the tow, you earned that tow man!
Go and get it scanned to see what sensor didn't like your awesome show haha


----------



## Con_Dog (Jan 28, 2009)

I do


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tony1788* »_
When the radial ripped off my tire I think it spun around in my wheel well for a little bit before it flew off so it tore my wheel well lining but I just ripped that right out. I had obviously turned my traction control off before I got in line but now it won't turn back on lol, ABS and TCS light won't go off so I think I might have toasted a sensor or something.
As far as the tire goes... I still have the old one and some of the shreads that came off of it. I drove the car up onto my buddy's trailer in the back parking lot of the Ramada and then had him tow the trailer to the Sunday event. Took the rim off and carried it over to the TSW tent where they had a tire machine and tires and bought a new one/had it mounted and balanced for $110 and picked up another as well (for another $100) for the driver's side. They're no Parelli's but they got me home safely.
It was worth it in my opinion











thank you for that, and thank you for busting whatever you busted for our drunken entertainment...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Con_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Con_Dog* »_I do

post it for the canadians who didnt make it down this year


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (christanand)*

god i wished i had gotten a room and stayed the night


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_god i wished i had gotten a room and stayed the night


shouldve stayed in our room...at the end, we did have about 14 people in 1 room...but that doesnt matter when you consume enough alcohol


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We did 12 in one room the first night haha


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_
shouldve stayed in our room...at the end, we did have about 14 people in 1 room...but that doesnt matter when you consume enough alcohol

haha thanks man, and btw i love your car


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_
haha thanks man, and btw i love your car


thanks man, urs looks awesome also...but yeah if ive known, we defff wouldve let u stay...nothing wrong with another 20th driver in the room







:no ****:


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_
post it for the canadians who didnt make it down this year









and the americans who did see it but want to see again.









_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_so.. i go and meet up with Lauren tonight (the girl who gave everyone the show) and informed her that she was famous here on vortex and she is pumped and cant wait for the next shows to go to so we will all be seeing much of her

* ALL MOTOR *


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone have tons of pictures of the cars that stayed at our ****in sweet hotel? i wanna be reminded, i know i saw tons of people takin pictures


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

Friday night good, Sat night EPIC. 5th straight year at WF and best party so far. couple other Ontario buddies and the some of the crew from montreal ripped it up straight through till around 4:30AM


----------



## brendan_435 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (kevin911)*

gotta agree with kevin on this one. Satuday night got intense after chili's got busted. Friday was pretty sweet, with the cop car burnout and such, but saturday was amazing


----------



## Wishing For Speed (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (brendan_435)*

An undercover cop burned out saturday night as well.


----------



## LavaA3 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sat night was ridiculous by far better then WF.

_Quote, originally posted by *grundle* »_
truth haha mad fun
ramada inn > waterfest 

Agreed


----------



## tony1788 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
H20i for you?








I hope Tyler didn't charge for the tow, you earned that tow man!
Go and get it scanned to see what sensor didn't like your awesome show haha

I'm gonna try to make it lol and if I don't bring the SER then i'll ride with one of my other buddies from 401 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And no, he didn't charge me but on the way down he forgot to grab a ticket on the turnpike so when he got to the end and you give the ticket to them he had to pay the max because he didn't have one lol. The max is $16 hahahhaa


_Modified by tony1788 at 7:35 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll always be down for giving you a ride dude... Just let me know! 350whp Golfs are fun


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

looks like you guys had fun
i live 30 mins from WF
next year im SO hanging out with you


----------



## Coupes (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*







I saved the puking ones haha, unless you want them up here.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Coupes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupes* »_


WTF is going on here?


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

dude smoked his head off the ground after falling off the table, but i thinki it's bromance in the making..








if i drank as much as him i wouldnt even of made it up on the table, wicked night!!!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13_Ronin_13* »_dude smoked his head off the ground after falling off the table, but i thinki it's bromance in the making..








if i drank as much as him i wouldnt even of made it up on the table, wicked night!!!

Looks a little more like he's pressing on the carotid....maybe trying to make him pass out.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

It's a little late but here are some of mine.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Con_Dog)*

they are pretty good im not gonna lie haha just wait for h2o **** will be good for sure


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

whoa, i look like hell!
but we had a good time.


----------



## Magno (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
WTF is going on here?

The guy with the glasses is me. Im a lifeguard, and the guy im holding hit his head on the ground, just making sure he was ok. 
Canadians FTW


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so that hotel isnt accepting any reservations online, i think its shut down, can anyone local check?


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

gotta call for reservations, just made ours last week


----------



## runawyrbt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (FukenMKIII)*

Hope I can make it this year.


----------



## VeeDubbsR (Jun 24, 2008)

i never get a chance to go but after the stories i heard last year im not going to miss out on this year


----------

